# Transmission problems after engine swap



## Ike83 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,
About a month and a half ago, I brought my car to a small auto shop owned by my friend's father. I took the car in because the timing chain system was bad. the mechanic suggested that I replace the engine because there were metal shavings in the oil pan. I was quoted for about $1600 for the entire job which included a used engine w/ about 84k miles on it and labor. I felt it was a great deal and agreed for the work to be done. When the work was done, I went to go pick it up and was told by the mechanic to take it for a spin. I drove the car for about 5 minutes then the car started to jerk when I'd accelerate. Finally just a few blocks from the shop, I tried to make a 3 point turn and got stuck because I couldn't put the out the car in gear. I would press the gas and the engine would just rev. Luckily I was near the shop and was able to call them to tow the car back. My question is this. Do you guys think that the transmission was damaged when the engine was replaced and is the mechanic liable for this damage? Mechanic did say that it is possible that something in the tranny was touched or knocked loose in the during the engine work. All I know is that I had no issues with the transmission prior to me bringing it to this shop. I am aware that 2005 Maximas are notorious for having faulty transmissions and timing chain systems. I'm also aware that there is was a class action lawsuit involving this year/make/model. Unfortunately the mechanic is too and seems to not be taking responsibility for this damage. What do you guys think? Did the the mechanic damage the transmission when he removed and installed a new engine? Or was my tranny already messed up and this is all just a case of bad timing??


----------

